# GRÜNE: Bundesweites Verbandsklagerecht für Tierschützer und PeTA?



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell







*GRÜNE: Bundesweites Verbandsklagerecht für Tierschützer und PeTA? ​**
Grüne wollen bundesweites Verbandsklagerecht für Tierschutzorganisationen. Was unternimmt hier der DAFV, um das zu verhindern?​*
Dass die GRÜNEN eher an Tiere denn an Menschen denken, ist ja nun nichts Neues.

Das sieht man auch wieder an ihrem neuesten Plan, Tierschutzorganisationen ein Verbandsklagerecht zu geben, als "Stimme für die Tiere"..
Siehe:
https://www.topagrar.com/news/Schwe...ht-fuer-Tierschutzorganisationen-8410873.html

Die erste Frage wäre da schon, wie definieren GRÜNE da eigentlich "Tierschutzorganisationen"?

Denn dass GRÜNE (und auch SPD, in Teilen auch LINKE) z. B. die spendensammelnden Tierrechtler von PeTA durchaus als Tierschützer sehen, obwohl PeTA selber sich als Tierrechtler auf Grundlage des Antispeziesismus definiert, ist ja auch schon nachgewiesen seid spätestens Dezember 2015 beim angelpolitischen Fischereitag in Linkenheim:
Linkenheim-Hochstetten: Angler stellen Politik(er)


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *PETA*
> Fast gab es Tumulte bei der Präsentation des Schriftführers Pramann, als er die bekannten PETA-Plakate zeigte, welche Angler als Mörder und Unmenschen darstellen und die das Angeln wie Angler insgesamt diffamieren.
> 
> Denn der Minister will PETA in den Tierschutzbeirat des Landes holen (wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4429871#post4429871)
> ...



Gott sei Dank konnte das gerade noch alles mit Mühe gestoppt werden, auch dank dessen, dass in Linkenheim Druck gemacht wurde von den  Anglern (dass die Vereine da inzwischen aus dem LFV-BW raus sind wegen dessen Unfähigkeit/Untätigkeit, sei nur am Rande angemerkt).

Tierrechtsorganisation PETA wird nicht in Landesbeirat für Tierschutz aufgenommen

Auch beim Thema Mitwirkungs- und Klagerecht wurde da schon geklagt von PeTA - und Gott sei Dank verloren:
Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!


Dass jetzt die PeTA-Freunde von GRÜNEN und Konsorten versuchen, ein allgemeines Verbandsklagerecht einzuführen, wird PeTA sicher freuen.

Und ich bin mir auch fast sicher, dass die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei hier genauso schlafen werden bei einem klaren Bundesthema wie bei den Angelverboten AWZ/Fehmahrnbelt, Angelverbote Natura2000 in Bundesgewässern im Süßwasser etc.

Bestenfalls dann, wenn alles schon wieder durch ist, hinter her rennen und so tun als hätte man gekämpft.

Schlimmstenfalls unterstützen sie es noch als "bessere Schützer", so wie Frau Dr. ja auch Angelverbote im Fehmarnbelt quasi befürwortete, wenn die nicht pauschal wären

Organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer sollten in ihren Vereinen und Verbänden auf das Thema aufmerksam machen. 

Denn wie PeTA ja heute schon immer wieder Angler und Vereine anzeigt auf Grundlage heutiger Möglichkeiten, wird das sicher nicht weniger werden, sollte da ein Verbandsklagerecht bundesweit kommen, das Tierrechtler mit einschliessen würde.


Und auch von der SPD  ist da am Ende keinerlei Hilfe oder Gerechtigkeit für den kleinen Mann, den Angler zu erwarten, wie aus der Antwort der SPD auf unseren Wahlprüfstein hervorgeht:
Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 - Antwort SPD

Wenn hier die Verbände da wieder schlafen sollten, werden am Ende auch organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer als tierschutzgerechte Caster aufwachen, weil Angeln vollends kriminalisiert werden wird.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Mxxks (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: GRÜNE: Bundesweites Verbandsklagerecht für Tierschützer und PeTA?*

Was will den der Tiermörderverein PETA. Ist das heir eigentlich schon mal bekannt worden: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama...ion-peta-toetete-zehntausende-tiere-1.1641764

Gruß Maeks


----------



## Kolja Kreder (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: GRÜNE: Bundesweites Verbandsklagerecht für Tierschützer und PeTA?*

Dieser Unfug würde auch dazu führen, dass letztlich immer der finanzstärkste Unterverband größerer Organisationen klagen könnte. Ich finde das gesamte Verbandsklagerecht schon etwas bedenklich. In Deutschland gilt eigentlich der Grundsatz, dass ausschließlich derjenige klagen darf, der durch eine Verwaltungsentscheidung beschwert ist. (Also derjenige, der die negativen Folgen zu spuren bekommt.) Bevor es das Verbandsklagerecht gab, mussten sich die Verbände also immer jemanden suchen, der Klagen darf und der wurde dann unterstützt. Damit erntet aber im Falle des Obsiegens eben dieser Kläger die Lorbeeren. Solche Erfolge lassen sich spendenmäßig aber viel besser ausnutzen, wenn man den Sieg als Verband für sich reklamieren kann. Für mich wieder mal nur ein Geld-Ding.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: GRÜNE: Bundesweites Verbandsklagerecht für Tierschützer und PeTA?*



Maeks schrieb:


> Was will den der Tiermörderverein PETA. Ist das heir eigentlich schon mal bekannt worden: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama...ion-peta-toetete-zehntausende-tiere-1.1641764



Alter Hut..genauso bekannt wie deren dubiose Finanzkanäle,
Menschenverachtende PR Aktionen(Massentierhaltung=KZ) und andere Geschmacklosigkeiten..was daran Förderungswürdig im Sinne der  Gemeinnützigkeit sein soll,versteh wer will.

Ebenso fatal ist,das immer noch Menschen auf diese Machenschaften reinfallen..ok,Dummheit an sich,ist nicht verboten.

Zum Thema an sich,
sämtl.Parteien(!) täten gut daran,sich generell und ausdrücklich von Peta zu distanzieren-ausser man möchte mit am Rande der Verfassung agierenden Tierrechts Demagogen
(und deren krimineller A.L.F. Freunde)auf Stimmenfang und Kuschelkurs gehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2017)

*AW: GRÜNE: Bundesweites Verbandsklagerecht für Tierschützer und PeTA?*

PETA stellt Mensch mit Affe gleich ...
... und hat dafür nur Ablehung geerntet. 
Die PETAner haben sich damit echt selber zum Affen gemacht.

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...lfie-bahnt-sich-ein-Vergleich-an-3793708.html
https://www.heise.de/foto/meldung/Rechtsstreit-um-Affen-Selfie-ruiniert-Fotografen-3792125.html

Schade für den Fotografen, der hätte sich besser vorher vom Affen eine Handlungsbeauftragtenvereinbarung unterschreiben lassen müssen ...


----------



## kati48268 (7. August 2017)

*AW: GRÜNE: Bundesweites Verbandsklagerecht für Tierschützer und PeTA?*

Man darf dieses Thema nicht unterschätzen.

Was liegt näher, als den Grünen diese Nummer in potentiellen Koalitionsverhandlungen als Brocken hinzuschmeißen, damit man anderes mit deren Zustimmung durch kriegt?
Und 'Tierschutz' hört sich doch immer toll an!

In den meisten westl. Bundesländern gibt es das Verbandsklagerecht Tierschutz bereits.
In NRW wurde es uns durch rot-grün beschert. Die schwarz-gelbe Koalition will es eigentlich wieder abschaffen, namentlich die Landwirtschafts- & Umwelt-Ministerin Schulze-Föcking.

Klingelt es bei dem Namen?
Ja, das ist die Dame, bei der Tierrechtler nachts per Einbruch den Schweinestall des Ehemannes besucht und gefilmt haben.
Passend kurz nach der Ernennung zur Ministerin kamen diese Aufnahmen in die Öffentlichkeit und die Albert-Schweitzer-Stiftung (das ist quasi Peta mit einem seriös klingendem Namen) erstattete Anzeige ...auch gegen die Ministerin, nicht nur gegen den Ehemann.
Die STA hat die Ermittlungen eingestellt, die Tierrechtler machen weiter Protest gegen sie ...nicht gegen den Ehemann.
Hier soll offensichtlich die neue Regierung so unter Dampf kommen, dass sie dieses Thema nicht mehr anpackt.

Hat noch jemand Zweifel, welche Priorität das Verbandsklagerecht auf der radikalen Tier"schützer"seite hat?
Es sollte uns, als deren beliebtes Opfer, nicht weniger wichtig sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: GRÜNE: Bundesweites Verbandsklagerecht für Tierschützer und PeTA?*

Und wer schläft wieder beim Thema?


 Richtig, die Angelverhinderungsverbände im DAFV...................


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. August 2017)

*AW: GRÜNE: Bundesweites Verbandsklagerecht für Tierschützer und PeTA?*

Die schlafen nicht, sondern bleiben sich aktiv treu:
Solche Funktionäre nennt man beruflich bei mir "Frühstücksdirektoren", die treffen sich um Spesen zu verfrühstücken, dabei Hände zu schütteln, zu repräsentieren, haben aber in der Sache keine Anhnung und wollen das auch nicht ...
Sonnige Menschen, die keine Probleme haben und keine Konflike brauchen ... harmonisch mit sich und der Welt ... uns sehr konsequent damit ...
"Frühstücksdirektoren"


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. August 2017)

*AW: GRÜNE: Bundesweites Verbandsklagerecht für Tierschützer und PeTA?*

Klar doch: Alles was halt zum Frühstück auf Spesen in einer harmonischen Welt dazugehört
"Frühstücksdirektoren"


----------

